# Reply box problems



## Bearcarver (Jul 5, 2010)

Anybody else having this problem today?

About 5 times today, after scrolling down, reading all of the comments in a thread, I go to the "Reply" box to make a comment, but the box is not there properly (not clickable). If I hit "refresh", it comes back (so far).

Bearcarver


----------



## nwdave (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes, just occurred in another reply I was making.  You going to do a "Error report" to Jeff?


----------



## nwdave (Jul 5, 2010)

Shoot, went back to the other thread I wanted to reply to and now, even with a refresh, it'll grey out when I scroll down to start entering text.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 5, 2010)

Error report?

Duhhhh, If I knew how?

It usually gets to somebody who has "The Power".

LOL---You could do that Dave, and include my name
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

Bear


----------



## rdknb (Jul 5, 2010)

yeah I have been getting that off and on for a few days now


----------



## ak1 (Jul 5, 2010)

Yeah, I just saw that this morning for the first time.


----------



## 5lakes (Jul 5, 2010)

I've been getting the same thing for a few days.


----------



## eman (Jul 5, 2010)

had that problem last night .


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 5, 2010)

I think this has been an issue for the past couple days. Jerry (Pineywoods) was aware of it and I think some PMs were sent. I'll send another PM to the admin's to let them know this problem still exists.


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 5, 2010)

I've had the same experience but hitting 'refresh' a few times solves it; it's like it's not finishing loading with an error on the page.  I just thought it was me or my system!


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jul 5, 2010)

I had the problem too.  It seems to do with the site cookies (not real cookies).  I was logged in to SMF on my desk PC and on my laptop out by the smoker too.  Didn't like that so much.  And I think the cookies may have been close to being expired.

Oh well...no problems today.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 5, 2010)

Yeah... I have been getting it for a couple of days as well. Sometimes have to hit refresh 4 or 5 times before it will load the reply window.


----------



## fftwarren (Jul 5, 2010)

yep, been going on the past day or two for me. It just did it on this thread for me


----------



## daddyzaring (Jul 5, 2010)

I had the same proble a little while ago, had to hit refresh a few time before it came up.


----------



## flash (Jul 5, 2010)

Shoot for a while I was only getting the reply box but with none of the buttons, spell check, bold, italic buttons. Not even the Submit or Reply buttons.  I could not even answer a post. I am using Firefox and found using IE Tab brought them back, I am now back to Firefox and it all seems good. Not sure what happened.

 If I tried to start a new thread, the little candy cane thingy would come up and spin and spin and spin and spin....


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 5, 2010)

I've had the same issue for the last couple days, but going to the Avanced Reply seems to work for me,

Is there any chance we can go back to the old board? this isn't working for me.


----------



## barneypoo69 (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm having to hit refresh alot also........the reply box will open after a refresh try but then goes back to grey..............


----------



## mythmaster (Jul 5, 2010)

I'll just chime in to say that this has occurred to me, as well.  If Jerry knows about it then Jeff knows about it and I'm sure that he's already talking to the forum people.


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 5, 2010)

Just checking to see if i can duplicate the problem. I'm using IE8. it works just like it should for me, but I will;make note of it.


----------



## flash (Jul 5, 2010)

mythmaster said:


> I'll just chime in to say that this has occurred to me, as well.  If Jerry knows about it then Jeff knows about it and I'm sure that he's already talking to the forum people.


 I had been in contact with Jerry since June 26th or so on this. Heard from Jeff on the 28th. Didn't know others were having the same problem though.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 5, 2010)

We are aware of the problem and Jeff has turned it into Huddler to get it fixed. A holiday weekend is of course not the best time for these issues to come up. It seems that hitting the refresh button once or a couple times will allow to to reply to the thread or PM.

If you are a new or newer member and get the reply that your post or thread has to be approved please be aware we are having problems doing that as well but we're fighting with the program and getting them approved as fast as we can which in some cases took awhile but I think I have them all approved right this second.

Since this is a custom platform with much of it being written for us we are going to have issues pop up from time to time I'm sure and it seems Huddler is trying to fix them as soon as they can once we find them but it all takes a little time.

Thanks for being patient and know we are trying to get it fixed as soon as possible


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 5, 2010)

Pineywoods said:


> We are aware of the problem and Jeff has turned it into Huddler to get it fixed. A holiday weekend is of course not the best time for these issues to come up. It seems that hitting the refresh button once or a couple times will allow to to reply to the thread or PM.
> 
> If you are a new or newer member and get the reply that your post or thread has to be approved please be aware we are having problems doing that as well but we're fighting with the program and getting them approved as fast as we can which in some cases took awhile but I think I have them all approved right this second.
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me Jerry.

I figured you guys were, or would be on it.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 5, 2010)

I have not had the issue until this afternoon - just started for me


----------



## meateater (Jul 5, 2010)

Ive been having the same issue for two days now. I've memorized the F5 key. Come on Huddler, get it together.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jul 6, 2010)

Alright.. I have some questions for those who are having these problems.. please list what browser you are using (IE7 IE8 Firefox, Chrome, Safari) and what operating system you are using (Windows XP, Windows Vista, Windows 7).

Thank you for your help in getting this fixed.


----------



## matts (Jul 6, 2010)

I also have been having the problem on a couple different computers.  I use firefox and just opened up IE and its working fine for now.


----------



## mythmaster (Jul 6, 2010)

TulsaJeff said:


> Alright.. I have some questions for those who are having these problems.. please list what browser you are using (IE7 IE8 Firefox, Chrome, Safari) and what operating system you are using (Windows XP, Windows Vista, Windows 7).
> 
> Thank you for your help in getting this fixed.


The system I was using was Windows XP SP3 and Firefox 3.6.4 with Adblock Plus 1.2 installed and running.


----------



## ak1 (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm using Chrome with windows Vista.


----------



## deannc (Jul 6, 2010)

I just started having the issue yesterday, Jul 5.  I am running Google Chrome with Win 7.


----------



## justpassingthru (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm having problems too, I had to refresh 3 times to post this reply, I'm using Windows XP with Firefox.

Thanks,

Gene


----------



## flash (Jul 6, 2010)

Windows XP, Firefox 3.5.10


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jul 6, 2010)

We believe the problem is fixed now.. please let me know if you are still seeing this issue.


----------



## deannc (Jul 6, 2010)

Jeff, thanks!  My messaging box showed on for this post so it looks like it may be fixed!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 6, 2010)

iMac with Safari.

Just got on, and messaging box is there.

Bear


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks Jeff and Huddler so far everything is looking correct on my end today


----------

